# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Gurbetçi Türkler, Türkçe konuşamıyor

## ceydaaa

aswd.jpgCeylan, dördüncü ve beşinci nesilde Türkçeyi unutma ve asimilasyon konusunda tehlike çanlarının çaldığını söyledi. Bu noktada herkese görev düştüğünü belirten siyasi, Türk hükümetinin de en başta el atması gereken konuların başında bunun geldiğini belirtti.
Bazı programlara katılmak üzere Almanya'ya gelen Kalkınma Bakan Yardımcısı Mehmet Ceylan, burada bulunduğu süre içinde Türk çocuk ve gençleriyle konuştuğunu ve çoğunun kendisini Türkçe ifade edemediğini söyledi. Ceylan, "Anavatan olarak buradaki vatandaşlarımızdan beklentimiz; kendi kültürünü, kimliğini en iyi şekilde koruyup yaşatarak bu toplumla entegre olmaları, asimile olmadan uyum sağlamalarıdır." dedi. Bunun karşısında bir tehlikenin de bulunduğuna işaret eden bakan yardımcısı, çocukların Türkçeyi zor konuştuklarını, hatta yetişkin insanların bile zaman zaman Türkçeyi konuşmakta zorlandıklarını ifade etti.
Bakan Yardımcısı Ceylann, "Dördüncü, beşinci nesilden sonra tehlike çanlarının çaldığını görüyorum." dedi. Ceylan, bu noktada hem Almanya'daki Türk sivil toplum kuruluşlarına ve hükümet olarak kendilerine önemli görevler düştüğünü vurguladı. AK Parti Milletvekili ve Aile ve Sosyal Politikalar Bakan Yardımcısı Cumhur Ünal ile birlikte Almanya'ya gelen bakan, katıldığı programlar çerçevesinde 22 Aralık akşamı da Avrupalı Türk Demokratlar Birliği'nin (UETD) Köln'deki genel merkezinde düzenlediği toplantıya katıldı.
Kalkınma Bakan Yardımcısı Mehmet Ceylan, UETD'ye büyük görevler düştüğünü ifade etti. "En önemli görevlerinizden biri buradaki vatandaşlarımızın asimile olmadan, kendi kimliğini, kültürünü yaşama ve bu toplumla bu şekilde entegre olmaları yönünde çalışmanızdır." diyen siyasi, çocuk ve gençlerimizi Türkçeyi en iyi şekilde konuşabilmesi, kendi kimliğini, kültünü yaşayabilmesi gerektiğini dile getirdi. Ceylan, "Bunlar hepimizin omzundaki bir görevdir." diye konuştu. Bu konuda milli bir politika izlenmesi ve konunun çok ciddi bir şekilde ele alınması gerektiğine dikkat çeken Ceylan, UETD'nin lobi çalışmaları açısından da önemli bir görev gördüğünü dile getirdi.

*AVRUPA'DAKİ IRKÇILIKLA İLGİLİ TÜRKİYE'DE BİRİM KURMALI*

UETD Genel Başkanı Hasan Özdoğan, Alman toplumunda Türklere karşı bakışın genelde çok olumlu olduğunu ancak daha mesafe alınması gereken meselelerin bulunduğunu kaydetti. Son yıllarda ortaya çıkan ırkçı akımın Almanyalı Türkler için önemli bir problem olduğuna dikkat çeken Özdoğan, bu konuda önümüzdeki dönemde çok daha yoğun ve kurumsal çalışılması gerektiğini kaydetti. Alman İçişleri Bakanlığı'nın geçtiğimiz ay ırkçıları takip etmek için Köln'de bir bilgisayar merkezi kurduğunu hatırlatan UETD Genel Başkanı, "Biz bunun yeterli olmadığını düşünüyoruz. Bunu takip eden bizim de bir kuruluşumuz olmalı." diye konuştu.
Diğer bir konunun Türk seçmenin seçme seçilme hakkı olduğunu belirten Özdoğan, "Bilhassa Başbakan Yardımcımız Bekir Bozdağ'ın gayretleriyle seçme hakkı konusunda belli bir noktaya gelindi, elektronik yolla seçme hakkı bile kanuna konuldu. Bunun bir an önce pratiğe dönüşmesini bekliyoruz. Diğer yandan hem bizim buradan, hem de Türkiye'den yapılacak siyasi çalışmalarla çifte vatandaşlık hakkı verilmesi konusunda sonuca varılmasını umuyoruz." açıklamasını yaptı.

Kaynak: CİHAN

----------

